# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  2 Shoket...

## ismani

Diku ishin 2 shok që duheshin aq shume saqë mund te sakrifikonin gjithçka per njeri tjetrin. Ishin njohur gjatë studimeve e kishin qëndruar në te njëjtën shtëpi. Njeri prej tyre dukej si më kurnac, kurse tjetri shume bujar.
 Vjen nje ditë që shokut kurnac i ishin prishur punët e biznesit. Asnje përpjekje nuk ndikonte ne përmirësimin e punës . Shkon tek shoku i tij bujar e i kërkon që ta ndihmojë me nje shumë të caktuar të hollash. Miku i tij nxorri çkishte e ia dhuroi me shume dëshirë. Urdhëro vëlla, gjithçka kam le te jete e jotja, i tha dhe ashtu u ndanë.
 Shoku që nuk kursehej per asgjë, tashmë ishte fejuar e priste që së shpejti te martohej. Miku i tij kurnac, vjen ,e fton per kafe. Dua të te them diçka shume të rëndësishme, por sdi se si, i tha ai.Te ketë vallë gjë më te rëndësishme se miqësia jonë?  ju kthye miku bujar.Dëgjo vëlla, mua me pëlqen shume e fejuara jote, prandaj dua te martohem me të, tha ai duke ulur kokën përdhe.
Pas nje qetësia të dyfishtë, miku bujar u mendua gjatë e nga dashuria që kishte per shokun e tij sia refuzoi atë. Le te bëhet ajo që thua ti,- i tha e kështu u nda nga e fejuara per te bërë te lumtur mikun e tij.
 Kalojnë vite dhe punët e mikut te mirë po i shkonin keq e më keq. Të shkoj te kërkoj pune tek miku im, tha ai me vete. Ai duhet te më ndihmojë patjetër., vazhdoi ai. Kur trokiti ne portën e mikut të tij dhe i kërkoi punë, çtë shikonte e çtë dëgjonte. Nuk kam si të te ndihmojë, i tha ai e ashtu e përcolli 
 I miri, i mërzitur per atë që kishte ndodhur nisi te mendonte sërish pozitivisht. Ska gjë,s'dihet si kanë ardhur punët, prandaj s më ndihmoi dot
 Kaluan dite djali bujar takon nrrugë 1 burrë te vjetër e te sëmurë, që po i afronte vdekja. E merr, e çon ne shtëpinë e tij , e ndihmon dhe e përcjell deri diku ku mund te gjente shtëpinë e tij. Pas disa ditësh ai tashmë kishte vdekur. 1 avokat troket ne derën e shtëpisë së djalit bujar e i thotë që plaku te cilin kishte ndihmuar kishte qenë shume i pasur dhe e i kishte lënë atij te gjithë pasurinë që kishte. Kalojnë ditë e javë dhe djali, tashmë i pasur, merr 1 shtëpi pranë asaj te mikut të tij. 1 ditë, teksa po kthehej në shtëpi, pranë portës takon 1 grua të lodhur e te sëmurë që i kërkon diçka per të ngrënë pasi ishte shume e uritur. Djali, e merr ne shtëpi, e ushqen dhe duke qenë se jetonte vetem i kërkon asaj që te qëndrojë me të. Ti merru me punët e shtëpisë dhe me gatimin, un shkoj ne punë e vij. Kështu as ti s'mbetesh rrugëve, as unë s'vuaj nga këto gjëra, tha ai. E moshuara pranoi me kënaqësi.
Pas disa kohësh, gruaja, e kthyer në nje nënë per djalin që e kishte ndihmuar aq shume, i kërkon atij që te gjej 1 vajzë e te martohet. Ne fakt, dhe unë kam menduar, por deri tani smë ka dalë ndonje njeri i përshtatshëm përballë, thotë djali. Gruaja i propozoi te martohej me nje vajzë që e njihte nga afër. 2 të rinjtë njihen dhe më ne fund vendosin te martohen. Erdhi koha per dasmën dhe te riut bujar i duhej të mendonte per te ftuarit. Sido që punët kishin ardhur, atij i duhej të ftonte dhe mikun e tij te vjetër. Miqësia jonë duhet tjetë me e fortë se keqardhjet. Prandaj do ta ftoj dhe atë në kete ditë te lumtur timen., mendoi dhe i dërgoi ftesën.
Ne ditën e dasmës, dhëndri e nusja dukej se ishin më te bukur se gjithkush tjeter..Nisi muzika e te gjithë po argëtoheshin më se miri. Dhëndri, merr mikrofonin dhe nisi te shpjegojë historinë e jetës së tij.
Nje herë e nje kohe, kam pasur 1 mik per kokë. E doja shume e jepja kokën per të. Nje ditë, kur punët po i shkonin keq, më kërkoi para e i dhashë gjithçka . Nje ditë tjeter, me kërkoi te fejuarën që e doja shume. I mërzitur, i dhashë dhe atë, se në ishim miq, e donim njeri-tjetrin. Pas disa kohësh, kur un isha ne gjendje të keqe ekonomike, ju drejtova atij e i kërkova punë. smë dha, madje me nje zë të vrazhdë gati sa smë përzuri. U mërzita, por përsëri smund te mendoja keq per të. Ishte miku im i shtrenjtë.
Pas këtyre fjalëve, miku kurnac, me sytë e përlotur merr mikrofonin dhe nis të tregojë:
Nje herë e Nje kohë dhe unë kisha nje mik per kokë. Kur punët spo më ecnin siç duhet, i kërkova ndihmë e më dha gjithçka kishte. i kërkova dhe te fejuarën edhe atë ma dha. Arsyeja pse i kërkova te fejuarën, ishte se ajo vajzë sishte e duhura per të, ishte 1 grua e pamoralshme. Ne ketë mënyrë, shpëtova mikun tim te shtrenjtë nga ajo grua jo e denjë per të. Nje ditë, kur punët spo i shkonin mire miku erdhi e kërkoi punë nga unë. Une si dhashë diçka të tillë, pasi smund të urdhëroja atë që te bënte diçka në atë ambient. Ndërsa, burri i moshuar që miku im takoi ne rrugë, ishte babai im. Im atë ishte në prag të vdekjes e unë e dërgova pranë mikut tim. I kërkova babait që te gjithë pasurinë që kishte tia linte atij. Kurse, gruaja lypsare që i erdhi shtëpi, është nëna ime. E dërgova atë që te kujdesej per mikun tim e ta ndihmonte që te kalonte 1 jetë sa më te qetë. Ndërsa vajza me te cilën miku im po martohet, është motra ime. Unë e binda atë që te martohej me mikun tim...

----------


## kleadoni

Interesante!!

----------


## fashion_girl

sa histori e bukur........

----------


## El_Culpable_

Hmmmm.Po ne fund fare kto fjalet e mikut kurnac ishin te verteta???

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Shum Interesante !*

----------


## Endri_

Shume e bukur. Na surprizoi me fundin  :ngerdheshje:

----------

